
Unclassified Cookies That Live for 60 Years Are Simply Not OK. - kkm
https://twitter.com/WhoTracks_me/status/1098627080177287168
======
luckylion
It feels like lots of cookies are limited by the device life cycle rather than
their expiration date. Get a new phone, get a new cookie.

The difference between a one-year-cookie and a sixty-year-cookie is probably
small. If you're not going to visit a site again within one year (and get a
new lease on that cookie), you're likely not going to visit the site in the
next sixty years (because either it or you no longer exist, you're no longer
in the audience of that site etc).

